

Hulu Plus now works with Chromecast - malcol
http://googleblog.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/hulu-plus-now-works-with-chromecast.html

======
freehunter
It still has the ridiculous limitation that some shows can only be watched on
a computer and not on a mobile/dedicated device, right? I never understood
that reasoning, why there are some shows that I have to pull out my laptop to
view rather than using my Roku.

~~~
Touche
Rights holders maintain control over where their content can be played. Hulu
has to get permission for where a show can be played. There was a great post
on Google+ a while back by someone well known... can't remember who that said
exactly this: DRM is about control over hardware makers.

EDIT: Ah, found it, Ian Hickson:
[https://plus.google.com/107429617152575897589/posts/iPmatxBY...](https://plus.google.com/107429617152575897589/posts/iPmatxBYuj2)

~~~
grimtrigger
Isn't that true of Netflix as well? Why is Netflix seemingly able to negotiate
so much better than Hulu?

~~~
fpgeek
Aside from their own projects, I don't think Netflix gets episodes from the
current seasons of popular TV shows the way Hulu does.

------
Refefer
This is excellent news for Chromecast owners. We've been hearing about pending
support for Chromecast since it was first released but basically nothing had
come of it. Give me a few more digital sources (I'm looking at you Amazon
Prime) and I'll be one step closer to completely dumping cable tv.

Anyone want to bet on the over/under for when HBO Go/Showtime Go will appear?
I imagine it will be a bit of a shot across the bow to the traditional cable
providers.

~~~
ericcholis
I too am awaiting Amazon Prime to support Chromecast. Hopefully we'll see it
sooner thanks to Hulu+ throwing it's hat into the ring.

~~~
konceptz
I expect Amazon Prime to take longer due to it's existing Silverlight usage.

It's so great that this little dongle can almost replace and in some cases
exceed (youtube, et al.) my Roku.

------
bane
I mean...okay. Casting a tab already sorta covered hulu on chromecast anyway.

What really needs to happen is the final SDK needs to be released so the
hundreds of apps that want to Chromecast can finally come out.

------
jevinskie
Is there any way to run a different Linux distro on the Chromecast? Mine
collects dust for the most part. At least it really is a great way to watch
Youtube...

------
tocomment
What about google tv? That's why I had to sell mine, no hulu support.

~~~
apendleton
Public statements from the Google TV team have strongly implied that a
subsequent GTV update will add support Chromecast's protocol, which, combined
with this announcement, would get you Hulu Plus even though don't release a
GTV-specific app.

------
beeglebug
Has anyone heard any news on a UK release for the Chromecast?

